# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần làm DAO CẮT INOX304 - HÌNH Ô VUÔNG 1,5cm x 1,5cm

## caheo

Chào các bác,

Em không phải dân cơ khí, mong các bác nào làm được hoặc biết có thông tin liên quan thì giúp đỡ em.

Em cần làm 1 cái bàn cắt mà chi tiết như sau:

- Chất liệu: Inox 304
- Kích thước bàn cắt: 30*45cm
- Dao cắt cao 1cm
- Khoảng cách cần cắt: 1,5x1,5cm

Túm lại là cắt sp ra hình hạt lựu (ô vuông) như hình ảnh em đính kèm

Em đã đi hỏi mấy nơi gia công inox mà người ta không nhận đặt, nói là khoảng cách 1.5cm không thể hàn được. Hic


Mà các sp dao cắt rau củ đang bán trên thị trường là loại nhỏ cho gia đình dùng, do Trung Quốc sản xuất.
Em cần làm bàn rộng 30x45cm

Rất mong bác nào biết chỗ chuyên làm dao này hoặc nhập được từ Trung Quốc về thì chỉ giáo cho em với

Cảm ơn các bác rất nhiều.

Thông tin liên hệ của em là

Skype: DO GIA
Gmail: giavirau

----------


## caheo

.


Ảnh như thế này ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ chủ ở đâu em chỉ chỗ làm cho

----------

caheo

----------


## caheo

Em ở hà nội ạ. Mong bác giúp đỡ.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Theo em biết lưỡi dao này không hàn, mà được bấm rãnh rồi ghép với nhau, sau đó đặt cố định vào khung làm sẵn hoặc đúc khung để giữ. 
Lưỡi dao có thể dùng loại này.

Báo cáo đến đây em bí  :Wink:

----------


## caheo

Đúng như bác nói, em đã phải mua bộ dao của TQ dùng cho bếp gia đình.
Em thấy nó là các lưỡi cắt và ghép với nhau, cố định vào khung như bác nói đó.
Tuy nhiên, do nó nhỏ (10x10cm) nên em nghĩ ng ta ko cần hàn, còn em làm bản rộng 30-45 thì ko biết nó có cố định đc ko nữa.

Vẫn mong các bác chỉ giáo.






> Theo em biết lưỡi dao này không hàn, mà được bấm rãnh rồi ghép với nhau, sau đó đặt cố định vào khung làm sẵn hoặc đúc khung để giữ. 
> Lưỡi dao có thể dùng loại này.
> 
> Báo cáo đến đây em bí

----------


## Fusionvie

> Đúng như bác nói, em đã phải mua bộ dao của TQ dùng cho bếp gia đình.
> Em thấy nó là các lưỡi cắt và ghép với nhau, cố định vào khung như bác nói đó.
> Tuy nhiên, do nó nhỏ (10x10cm) nên em nghĩ ng ta ko cần hàn, còn em làm bản rộng 30-45 thì ko biết nó có cố định đc ko nữa.
> 
> Vẫn mong các bác chỉ giáo.


Vấn đề không phải bản rộng 30-45 thì hàn bác ạ, lưỡi cắt nó mỏng rất khó hàn. Cái của bác nó tương tự khuôn bế dùng để cắt khổ giấy, đề can. Nó cố định lên một tấm gỗ rất chắc chắn. Để em tìm cái khuôn chụp ảnh cho bác xem

----------


## Tuấn

Bác ở Hà lội thì qua chỗ bác Hải Anh có máy cắt laser đấy ạ.
lấy inox 1-1,5ly cắt theo hình như thế này :



Cái khe cắt là để thanh dọc gài vào thanh ngang, trên gài vào dưới như bác Gamo hay chơi sếp hình ấy ạ.

Bác gài vào một hồi nó được cái hình dọc dọc ngang ngang như bác cần, rồi chạy qua cửa hàng inox nào đó bảo họ làm cho cái khung, đính nó vào ạ. Chỗ giao điểm, mặt trên bác bảo thợ họ lấy hàn tig họ đính tạch tạch một hổi mặt trên là ổn ạ, 

Không biết sản phẩm bác cắt nó có cứng không, tùy độ cứng mà dùng inox dày hay mỏng, để luôn hay phải mài vát cái mép dưới.

Nếu dùng nhiều bác qua đường giải phóng, từ đuôi cá đi xuống một tẹo có cái cửa hàng inox tên gì em quên rồi, cạnh cái tổng công ty gì màu nâu nâu, hình như sông đà hay gì đấy, họ bán tấm lá lò so inox cũng rẻ, nó cứng hơn inox nên chắc làm dao tốt hơn

----------

caheo

----------


## caheo

Cảm ơn bác Tuấn nhiều nhé.

Em sẽ đi tìm mua cái tấm lá lò so như bác nói, nếu cần thêm info nào em lại hỏi tiếp ạ






> Bác ở Hà lội thì qua chỗ bác Hải Anh có máy cắt laser đấy ạ.
> lấy inox 1-1,5ly cắt theo hình như thế này :
> 
> 
> 
> Cái khe cắt là để thanh dọc gài vào thanh ngang, trên gài vào dưới như bác Gamo hay chơi sếp hình ấy ạ.
> 
> Bác gài vào một hồi nó được cái hình dọc dọc ngang ngang như bác cần, rồi chạy qua cửa hàng inox nào đó bảo họ làm cho cái khung, đính nó vào ạ. Chỗ giao điểm, mặt trên bác bảo thợ họ lấy hàn tig họ đính tạch tạch một hổi mặt trên là ổn ạ, 
> 
> ...

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Nếu có hàn thì bác lưu ý hàn ở sống lưng dao nhé, hàn đằng lưỡi cùn dao thì sao cắt :Wink:

----------

caheo

----------


## caheo

Dạ. cảm ơn bác




> Nếu có hàn thì bác lưu ý hàn ở sống lưng dao nhé, hàn đằng lưỡi cùn dao thì sao cắt

----------


## Tuấn

[ATTACH=CONFIG]56266[/ATTACH]
Em tìm được đoạn lò so lá inox này. Bản khoản 250. Dài chắc vài mét. Dày 0.3 hay 0.4 gì đấy. Bác dùng tạm đc thì nhắn em cái số đt. Em tiện lúc nào chạy qua em tặng bác dùng thử ạ

----------

caheo

----------

